# How did you learn?



## laurenivy (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi all, I just found this website last night, and am loving it already! Just wanted to know how you all learned to be better photographers. I have had my camera for about a year, I am pretty familiar with all the settings, experimented with different lenses, and have played around with photoshop elements/ shooting in raw format, etc. I'm sure my photos aren NOT that fantastic, and I was wondering if anyone had any advice on how to get better. Did you take classes, find a mentor, read books, or did you just learn as you went a long? Any advice/ recommendations would be welcome!


----------



## Kolander (Jan 6, 2012)

First as an assistant for a photographer  Later, taking all the workshops I could, mostly in lighting.


----------



## AsgerT (Jan 6, 2012)

I have been Reading a lot! And i have been an assistent As well. I use blogs were the photographers describe how they took their pictures and then i try it out my Self and experiment with the settings, composition, light and so on.


----------



## Tee (Jan 6, 2012)

A little bit of everything.  I posted some pics on here, all proud of myself, only to be served up a slice of humble pie.  So I lurked and gathered useful information.  At the same time, the store where I purchased my camera offered weekend classes on learning the camera but I found them generic and catering to the P&S crowd.  I then found an old school mom and pop store that had more detailed classes and I took a beginners intro to the DSLR and then an outdoor portrait class.  I was hooked shooting people after that.  I wanted more.  I found a meet-up group shoot that focused on photographers and models and the organizer let me come down and help in his studio during the week.  I have reached out and networked with local pro's and use their studio for personal shoots and also volunteer to do whatever (sweep, paint, hold lights) just to be around and pick their brains.  I should add that I consider myself an intermediate photographer - I know just enough to get me in trouble- but this was the way in which I began to learn more.  I found workshops to be the most beneficial.  For me, I need that one on one instructor/ student interaction and being able to see it.  Books, videos and forum posts are a nice supplement.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 6, 2012)

I try to tap into any and all sources of knowledge.  "The more you know......."

Ever hear of the 10,000 hour rule?


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Jan 6, 2012)

Lauren, 

A great book I alyways suggest for those interested in learning more about photography is a series of books by Bryan Peterson.
Once specifically is called "Understanding Exposure". Most bookstores carry this book and it is a really great investment into your new hobby.
Search Google, it's available almost everywhere.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm still learning.  In college photog school now but also more importantly working on the *10,000 hour rule *Mike noted above.


----------



## mwcfarms (Jan 6, 2012)

Starting off reading and then applying that to my images, then coming here and asking for c&c. Then I started taking classes, and more classes, and more practice. Then I kept reading. Wash rinse repeat. My goal this year is to share more and push myself to take less pictures of people and more pictures of landmarks, places, things that dont seem very interesting but try to make them interesting. And to take as many classes on Photoshop and Lightroom as I can because my organization and workflow sucks.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 6, 2012)

I just started guessing on day 1. Haven't really done any research or real world applications. Just blindly guessing 24/7.


----------



## nmoody (Jan 6, 2012)

I will let you know when I am done learning =)

So far its been the basics with books such as the Kelby Digital Photography series, TPH, and taking lots and lots of pictures. Once you have the basics to work off of I can't express enough how important it is to just go take pictures and see what worked and what didn't.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 6, 2012)

Reading as much as possible. Also looking at as many different notable and unknown photographers work, past and present, and analyzing it.
You can read as much as you want, but you really won't "get it" until you start applying what you learn to others work, and understand why it works, why it doesn't, how theories are used, and how rules are broken, and why the broken rules work.


----------



## pgriz (Jan 6, 2012)

Read a lot.  Practice, practice, practice.  Workshops, mentoring, tagging along as a second shooter...  But the fastest learning (in a drinking-from-a-firehose-kind-of-way) was taking some hands-on sessions with a professional.  Because they see what you are doing, and correct it immediately.  Stuff you don't even know about (yet).  It's real easy to get information overload.  And if you're doing it with three or four others, followed up with a review/critique, and then followed up with a second pass and another review/critique - then it's nothing short of amazing.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 6, 2012)

I learned the basics of exposure in one afternoon as a pre-teen boy, so I have never,ever understood the need for a book about "exposure" except Minor White's "The New Zone System Manual". I started off with a 1950's-made KOdak 35mm camera with adjustable lens and no light meter, and soon bought a General Electric light meter, then when that died, a Weston Master II meter. So, exposure, that's literally kid-stuff. Camera's today have built-in meters!!! I then started reading the Time-Life library of photography series of books, as well as The Amateur Photographer's Handbook. And then every single book on photography in my school library,and my town's library. At age 13, my sister got me a subscription to Modern Photography magazine,and I read that and Popular Photography regularly, then at 17 my boss gave me The Encyclopedia of Photography, as well as 10 years' worth of back issues of Pop,Modern, and The Rangefinder magazine. 

I spent the ages of 10 to 18 interested in photography as a hobby, but when I got to college, I studied photography in the fields of science, journalism, and fine arts. it wasn't until I began studying fine art that my photography really began to improve,and I was able to see bad composition and poor framing and lousy photography and recognize how to avoid it. I learned a lot of practical and how-to and technical stuff from books and magazines, but the fine arts classes were what really helped me. I then studied the history of photography, as well as fine-art photography. Later, I was trained as a studio portrait photographer by two different people. Today, the web is my most frequent reading room, and the bad thing about it is I see a LOT of half-baked people doing video presentations and talking out of their asses. It's shocking to see the number of newbies who are presenting videos,and along with the videos, are presenting very weak or even erroneous technical "explanations", and making stupid suggestions. Without peer review, or the filter of editors, some of the stuff on YouTube is just flat-out BAD information.


----------



## RBL (Jan 6, 2012)

Completely 100% self taught amateur photographer here (still not very good, still learning, still practising). Never had any classes, nobody ever taught me any photography related stuff. I read maybe 2-3 books about the basics ('Understanding exposure' by Bryan Peterson was one of them - recommended). Other than that, practice, practice, practice... 

Oh and I moved the dial on my camera to 'M' on day 3 of the ownership of my first DSLR and never moved it anywhere else - best thing ever!


----------



## Spoe (Jan 6, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Reading as much as possible. Also looking at as many different notable and unknown photographers work, past and present, and analyzing it.
> You can read as much as you want, but you really won't "get it" until you start applying what you learn to others work, and understand why it works, why it doesn't, how theories are used, and how rules are broken, and why the broken rules work.



Very well said.


----------



## baturn (Jan 6, 2012)

Reading, TPF mentor program, Camera club, practice and still such a long way to go.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 6, 2012)

Many different ways.

From an early age I was exposed to the arts through artists coming through my parents' place. I listened and learned.

Then, when there were some really big names around we also had some photogs from the main photo agency in town to shoot the event. And I followed them around, watched them, asked questions, etc.

Eventually I got my first camera and started reading manuals. Back then everything had a manual. The camera, the film, the chemistry, etc. So I set up a small darkroom, shot some film, processed them, printed them, analyzed them, started over again.

When I was 17 I went to work. 

But there were many more years of learning in different ways to get where I am today. Actually, I'm still learning.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jan 6, 2012)

Learned from my father, who told me when my work was good and when it wasn't. I did alot of this darkroom work and learned from what I was printing.  I learned from other photographers and shared information with them. I was fortunate to grow up surrounded by some of North America's best photojournalists.  Working with them I was able to see what they saw, covering the same events and being challenged by what they produced.  I still learn from them, although many have moved on to different regions of the world, I still see what they do. I admire their accomplishments as my friends and peers.  We learned from each other.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 6, 2012)

I ask redundant questions and post useless snapshots for critique while ignoring the C&C. 



Just kidding. As many have stated. Read, go shoot and then read some more. Google search and read. All the info is out there, just go get it. Having fun doing it helps too.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 6, 2012)

Trial and error. And error. And error.

I started when I was about 11 and inherited my grandfather's Brownie (yes, that dates me, lol). I wasn't "learning" then, I was just taking pictures of what I liked. Or so I thought. Truth is, I was often emulating my grandfather's style, and even then beginning to see what worked and what didn't.
Moved up to an instamatic and then a film SLR. But back in the day, there was no internet, no Google, just...Books. I read a lot of 'em.  There was also no EXIF data neatly embedded for you to view on the computer, because oh yeah, there were no computers.  So, you took your camera and film, notebook and pencil and made laborious entries about every shot you took. Aperture, shutter speed, flash or no flash, what was the weather like, what time of day was it....then you got the film developed, looked at the photos and then at your notes, and decided what had worked and what needed to be adjusted. Then you started the whole process over again.

I love re-learning (and learning more) on a DSLR...it's STILL mostly trial and error for me, but it's so much quicker determining the "error" part!


----------



## RyanSands (Jan 7, 2012)

Practice, practice, practice...oh did I mention practice?! haha I read a buch of websites online, read some books and taught myself everything I know. The best thing is just get out there and shoot. But not on paying jobs! Please for the love of everything that is holy DO NOT learn no paying gigs. I mean to be honest..we all learn a bit on paying gigs but you should get what I mean haha. But in reality...the best thing I could say is learn to see the light. This for me was the biggest challenge in taking my photography to the next lesson. Learn to see the light for what it is. Especially for photographing people. Just walk around and see how the light is effecting people's faces. Notice the shadows under their eyes...why is that happening? Where is the light source coming from? Notice these things when your out anywhere and everywhere. Seriously its such good practice to just take a moment and realize how the light is hitting a person's face...its actually quite fascinating once you get the hang of it...its almost as if your seeing a world there nobody else notices haha.


----------



## raphaelaaron (Jan 7, 2012)

reading some, but mostly going out and shooting. a lot.


----------



## rub (Jan 7, 2012)

How did I learn? Soo soo soo many ways.

I am a self taught photographer. In 3 years I have come a long way. It hasnt been easy, but it has been fun.  For anyone who is about to step foot in this world, this would be my advice.  Hopefully it can be of some use for you. 

=====

1) Practice, with purpose. 
Don't just go out and take pictures, but practice skills. Set aside time to focus on specific skills, like controlling your DOF. Freezing your subject. Using the rule of thirds. 

2) Read. 
Read a basics book. Read your camera manual. Read blogs, websites, tips, tricks etc. Then read it all again.

3) Get Critique.
Find your best work, and let people rip it apart. Try not to get defensive (its HARD) but see it for what it is- your image isnt perfect, despite what your mom, friends, and facebook all say.  and then USE THAT FEEDBACK. Above all, this was the biggest reason my work has improved.  A good ol reality check will help keep your ego in line and your skills growing.

4) Give Critique.
When you are viewing a thread that is asking for critique, comment on why you like or dislike an image.  Practising your critiqing skills can help you develop into a better photographer, as I find the emotional attachment we have with our own images can make it harder to honestly critique our own work.

5) Get Involved.
Joid camera clubs, facebook groups, fundraisers, etc where you can surround yourself with others who also want to learn and share information.  Try to give as much as you receive. Participate when you can, and give back what you receive.

6) Grab a roll of film.
A very quick way to work on your composition, and all technical aspects of photography, is with film.  You only get that one chance.  Grab a notebook and a few rolls of film, and then get out there and shoot.  Have the prints developed, and look at where you went wrong.  Refer back to your notebook and check your settings with the results.  Film is a great way to teach you how to SLOW DOWN and think before you press the button.

7) Take a break.
Although practice practice and more practice is a good thing, its always good to take a few breaks.  It's okay to leave the house without your camera.  Its okay to just grab the point and shoot while you are on vacation.  I found when I had my camera with me, I was always expected to be "on".  I missed out on many moments over the past 3 years when I wish I was more present, and less concerned about capturing the moment.  

All the best to you!!!
Kristal


----------



## laurenivy (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your replies! It definitely gives me a good idea on how to begin making steps to improve. Thank you everyone who replied!


----------



## IgsEMT (Jan 13, 2012)

I started assisting a videographer in mid 90s. Few year later started shooting but needed more excitement so began assisting a photographer. Learned and started shooting. Advantage of assisting many photogs is that I got to learn different styles and slowly incorporating it into mine. When I began shooting I was equipped with basic knowledge as well as "styles" of shooting.


----------



## LadyJasmine (Jan 13, 2012)

Reading, trial and error, practice, lots of shooting of people willing to be "practice targets"...


----------

